# Amare's biggest problem



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

He has no impact. He has only numbers.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I have not seen any Suns game this season so I couldn't tell you if this were true or not but I say look at there record, especially at the beginning of the year. It is ALOT better then last year.


----------



## ghettobryant (Feb 15, 2003)

The Suns could also credit their wins with a healthy Penny earlier in the year. Joe Johnson has also put up very good numbers for them, but he has been inconsistent.


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EBA</b>!
> He has no impact. He has only numbers.


That's completely untrue. I have watched lots of Suns games this year and I can tell he makes a big difference in the paint, specially for a team like the Suns who haven't had some good frontcourt since I can't even remember when.
The guy is a raw talent, he's mainly based in his strenght, can hardly shoot and he has a lot of work to do to polish his game but still, he makes a big difference with his rebounding and his intimidation near the basket and he's having a great contribution in Suns improvement this year.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

For what it's worth, in Phoenix wins he averages 13 points, 48%FG, 10 rebs.

In losses he averages 13 points, 43% FG, 8.5 rebs. 

Marion averages 23 points, 47% in wins, and 20 points, 40% in losses. 

Marbury actually has better stats in Phoenix losses. 

Seems to me Marion is probably the best predictor of the team's performance.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Impact*

first 57 games impact
57 games last season 29 wins, 28 losses
57 games this season 30 wins, 27 losses


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

That could be true, Marion is struggling lately and the Suns have lost 4 in a row and of course there's no doubt that he and Marbury are the main guys in the team but that doesn't mean Stoudemire isn't meaning a big change in the paint for the Suns this year; if any of you have actually watched Suns this year you can tell it's right, it's something plain to see when you see the games, not only the stats.


----------



## dirk16 (Jun 21, 2002)

no he's not their main player and he doesn't have to have a good game for them to win. but to say that he doesn't have an impact on that team is pretty stupid if you ask me. if you've ever watched a suns game and know anything about basketball you would know that he does have an impact on that team.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

Ou defense is lacking and that bottom line


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dirk16</b>!
> no he's not their main player and he doesn't have to have a good game for them to win. but to say that he doesn't have an impact on that team is pretty stupid if you ask me. if you've ever watched a suns game and know anything about basketball you would know that he does have an impact on that team.


good call


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Amare has made an impact!!
He's now struggling a bit down the stretch and this is where he's unexperience comes in, but don't take away what Stoud has done so far. Were you expecting him to carry his team all the way??.....Not yet. He's made huge strides in learning and shown the ability to pick-up and work on his weaknesses. Teams have have noticed he's a one direction player in the post and have sagged on him well on D. Stoud will learn to expand his game overall, He's made his presence known early and if he hasn't made an impact on you, he's clearly made it known around his team & the NBA.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Amare does have impact. He fits the Suns' need and their game plan prefectly.

On the other hand I think Yao's game doesn't really fit the Rockets. There are 2 sides of argument. If he can become the player he can be, Houston need to change their game plan to accomodate him. Or Houston need to change their game so that he can fulfill his true potential.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

But is he better than Tyson......


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Amare will be in the Hall. He is the next Karl Malone with more athletisicm...at worst he is a healthy Antonio McDyess...and that is with injuries.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Amare will be in the Hall. He is the next Karl Malone with more athletisicm...at worst he is a healthy Antonio McDyess...and that is with injuries.


It's not even a full season yet and you already have him in the hall? That's just crazy. No one can predict was will happen no matter how good he is. It's too early to know whether or not he'll continue to improve. Remember there have been many players that have played well during their first year and then disappeared. I'm not saying that it will happen to Stoudemire but we shouldn't be so quick to make such statements.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i stand by my post


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I am talking about the winning impact.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Amare will be in the Hall. He is the next Karl Malone with more athletisicm...at worst he is a healthy Antonio McDyess...and that is with injuries.


Whoa!?! Might be going ahead of yourself. I do agree though that he is hell of a player. He will be a more dominant Kemp but won't be as versatile. Amare in his prime should be a 20 ppg, 12 rpg player. Should be one of the most dominating 4s in the future but in truth players like Kwame and Bosh have more upside. Difference is Amare has proved that he is for real...I believe Kwame will once Jordan retires...Bosh well he is still in college.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EBA</b>!
> I am talking about the winning impact.


One thing I notice is that the Suns started losing when Marbury turned back into his old self. Shoot before pass. Make myself better before making my teammates better. Horrible philosphy for a PG. He is going back to his old tendencies. 

SPLIT G GS MPG FG% 3P% FT% OFF DEF RPG APG SPG BPG PPG 
In Games Won 30 30 39.9 .424 .253 .841 .6 2.4 3.0 9.0 1.40 .23 21.3 
In Games Lost 26 26 40.7 .444 .303 .741 .8 2.6 3.4 7.3 1.31 .27 24.7 

Sure he scores more but team chemistry suffers. Is it a coincedence that in the last two months he has averaged 26.4 and 27.4 ppg but their record? 11-15. In November and December he averaged 19.9 ppg and 19.1 ppg. Their record?
23-14. Another proof that Kidd is much much much better than Marbury. Remember that poster who post a thread stating that Marbury was better than Kidd? :no:


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> One thing I notice is that the Suns started losing when Marbury turned back into his old self. Shoot before pass. Make myself better before making my teammates better. Horrible philosphy for a PG. He is going back to his old tendencies.
> ...


Marbury and Francis are the same. Bascially more SG than PG.

Getting Penny back should help. Penny now has evolved into a pass 1st score 2nd player.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

That's a piece of crap.

Marbury scores more in losses, wow surprise ?

Marbury is the most consistant scorer and go-to guy for Phoenix. He basically brings his game every night and when his teammates are converting his plays they win. However on some nights Marion and Marbury don't get any help from their teammates so they have to pick up all the scoring.

More of a SG? Man you need to watch some games. He is making so many plays for teammates. In 2003 he is averaging 30ppg and 9apg.


Amare makes HUGE impact. Watch some games, he is one of the clutch players in the league. When he is out of the game you can see the difference immediately.

The reason Phoenix is struggling is because they have probably the worst bench in the league right now, because they are missing 2 starters and Googs is not ready. Marion and Marbury are both playing with several minor injuries while logging heavy minutes. Marion is #3 in minutes per game I think.


----------



## Pause (Jul 17, 2002)

lol at amare having NO impact... hes a rookie and already 10x better then any sun frontcourt player...


just thikn withuot him the suns best low post player is probably Bo Outlaw lol..


This ctas just hititng the surface of his talent and his already a beast to say he has no impact is idiotic.... obnviously he isnt important as marion or marbury YET but beleive me in a few years he will be..


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

I think whoever says Stoudemire has no impact in the Suns is proving that he has not watched any Suns game this season.
It's plain to see that, with all his flaws, Stoudemire is already 10 times better than any other player the Suns got in the paint and he's improved its frontcourt game inmensely this season.


----------

